# California Car Duster - Plastic Handle



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

Here's a dumb question....

Walmart sells a california car duster with a plastic handle for 9.95. States its the original california car duster and comes with that sticker stating "as seen on tv". Is this the same california duster with the wood handle? Price does not concern me as the wood ones are only 10 bucks more. Its just that I cant find one with the wood handle locally and I want to start using it immed. But if the one with the plastic handle isnt the same or may damage my car ill wait and order online. Suggestions? Help?

Thanks.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

02330ci said:


> *Here's a dumb question....
> 
> Walmart sells a california car duster with a plastic handle for 9.95. States its the original california car duster and comes with that sticker stating "as seen on tv". Is this the same california duster with the wood handle? Price does not concern me as the wood ones are only 10 bucks more. Its just that I cant find one with the wood handle locally and I want to start using it immed. But if the one with the plastic handle isnt the same or may damage my car ill wait and order online. Suggestions? Help?
> 
> Thanks. *


Not the real one, need wood handle.


----------



## PA330i (Dec 26, 2001)

Not sure what the differences between the two are (aside from the handle)...but for what it's worth, many of us use the plastic-handled Wal-Mart version. I have been using it for months and so far it works great with absolutely no scratching or swirling (on Jet Black, no less).


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Hmm I have the plastic handle one from Wal Mart and I have only used it a few times on a pretty clean white car...it takes the dust off of the trunk lid and rear bumper perfectly..also use it on the hood and roof. Is the wood one really different?


----------



## Locksmythe (Oct 27, 2006)

They have the plastic handle at Target, too. My guess is those stores demanded a more cost effective product or they would not stock it.


----------



## Hou645 (Apr 23, 2006)

I have an old wood handled duster and a newer plastic handled duster - same brush, same outcome


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Hou645 said:


> I have an old wood handled duster and a newer plastic handled duster - same brush, same outcome


I've got both as well and noticed that there is no difference in the duster.


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

Locksmythe is probably right on the money with his idea for the plastic handles.
The key is a gentle use of the brush, no hard or even medium rubbing. 
I keep a small one in the trunk and have been using it for light dusting duties for a long time. 
No swirls.
9.95 is a good deal but make sure you read the directions before you start.
-John C.


----------

